# Scary animals



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

Let's face it, the animal kingdom is fucking awesome.  I'm sure many of you fuzzy, scaley, or feathery faced people would agree.  However, mother nature's housepets have a dark side; some animals are fucking CREEPY.  Not only might they be sharp, poisonous, or acidic, but sometimes they are just down right FREAKY looking.

I'm looking at you deep sea fish, spiders, and assorted bugs and eww things.

Classic case in point:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Humpback_anglerfish.png

ITS THE MOTHERFUCKING ANGLER FISH

Imagine, if you will, you are a benevolent sea creature swimmingly happily through the deep ocean depths.  Oh, whats that?  A glowy tasty thing! OH joy everlasting!  Lets swim towards in and bask in our good fortuneCHOMP.  Let's hope fishy heaven has more glowy tasy things than we could've found in life 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...audax_male.jpg/786px-Phidippus_audax_male.jpg

Oh god, jumping spiders!  Spiders are bad enough but this motherfucker can get at you EFFECTIVELY!  They can jump 50x their own body length, which at sizes of 13 to 20mm means close enough to fuck you up even if you didn't bother them!

Yes, nature scares the shit out of me sometimes.  IT SHOULD SCARE YOU TOO!  However, I have a strange fascination with these creepy fuzzy deals.  Post those which you deem worthy of utter scariosity!


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocelots scare the FUCK out of me.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> TOTALLY STOLE MY SHIT


>:<


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Nocelots scare the FUCK out of me.



You have hurt me in both atriums and ventricles |:C


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 8, 2009)

But they're all friends, right? :c


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> You have hurt me in both atriums and ventricles |:C



SHOT THROUGH THE AORTA AND YOU'RE TO BLAME
YOU GIVE FUZZEHS A BAD NAME


on topic:

I don't much care for things with stingers.  I'm not really allergic, but still react a bit. D:!


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> SHOT THROUGH THE AORTA AND YOU'RE TO BLAME
> YOU GIVE FUZZEHS A BAD NAME



UR RESPONSIBLE FOR HURTING NOCTURNE. |C


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 8, 2009)

eye-eyes (likely not spelt that way but whatever) are effen creepy, the are bug eyes scroungy looking leemers and they have this long skinny fingers for pulling bugs out of holes...that finger creeps me out


----------



## Snack (Oct 8, 2009)

Foxes are pretty fucking scary


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> SHOT THROUGH THE AORTA AND YOU'RE TO BLAME
> YOU GIVE FUZZEHS A BAD NAME
> 
> 
> ...



My roommates made me kill a hornet the other day.  They don't really scare me... it's not to hard to stay out of their way.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> eye-eyes (likely not spelt that way but whatever) are effen creepy, the are bug eyes scroungy looking leemers and they have this long skinny fingers for pulling bugs out of holes...that finger creeps me out


But LEMURS ARE CUTE :<


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> But LEMURS ARE CUTE :<



http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/04/18/leaping_lemur.jpg

LOOK AT HOW CREEPY IT IS.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...enegalensis.jpg/449px-Galago_senegalensis.jpg

Bush babies can be kinda creepy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/04/18/leaping_lemur.jpg
> 
> LOOK AT HOW CREEPY IT IS.


 
it doesn't look creepy at all...I think your paranoid :L


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> it doesn't look creepy at all...I think your paranoid :L



thatwasthejoke.jpg

._.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 8, 2009)

its aye aye
and they are not cute 
http://images.wildmadagascar.org/pictures/David_Haring/ayeaye_01.jpg
http://www.fauna-reisen.de/new_img/mad5.jpg


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 8, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> its aye aye
> and they are not cute
> http://images.wildmadagascar.org/pictures/David_Haring/ayeaye_01.jpg
> http://www.fauna-reisen.de/new_img/mad5.jpg



Whatchu' talkin about?! It's adorable! 

That being said, Amazon River Dolphins don't scare me, yet they're creepy. 

Just imagine that coming up to you under murky water with that grin on it's face.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> thatwasthejoke.jpg
> 
> ._.


 
Its hard to tell when someone is being sarcastic around here :V


----------



## Aurali (Oct 8, 2009)

ants scare the crap out of me.. I mean, seriously.. always afraid to wake up covered in the suckers... and they bite out here.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Bears are one of my biggest fears.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ants scare the crap out of me.. I mean, seriously.. always afraid to wake up covered in the suckers... and they bite out here.



I think broken antlered ratteguhns are the SCARIEST shit out there 

Also, ants are terrible D:



Jashwa said:


> Bears are one of my biggest fears.



Smokey is wayyyy more intense in person.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I think broken antlered ratteguhns are the SCARIEST shit out there



....


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ....



You bitch <3


----------



## Aurali (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> You bitch <3



I love you too hun.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I think broken antlered ratteguhns are the SCARIEST shit out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol they don't scare me, I'd kick them in the nuts/vagina though I'm not dumb enough to do something that dangerous :L


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I think broken antlered ratteguhns are the SCARIEST shit out there



I actually think this though. O:


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2009)

A big sow with piglets. they can be mean D:

Also, moose. those things are terrifying.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I actually think this though. O:



You guys are mean T.T


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> You guys are mean T.T



I was joking with <3's D:


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I think broken antlered ratteguhns are the SCARIEST shit out there



The antlers aren't broken.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> The antlers aren't broken.



Mine are.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 8, 2009)

What ever the hell Eli was. Even though it isn't real. 

But, foxes, wolves, spides, and deer, freak me out.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Mine are.



Can't tell.

Oh wait, now I kinda can.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 8, 2009)

All spiders scare the shit out of me. Also, jellyfish. They are almost invisible till stuck on you. >.<


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 9, 2009)

You want a scary insect? Try the giant weta... an insect that grows up to 100mm (4") long and looks like it was built by the guy that designed "Alien".

Completely harmless, but looks scary as hell.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 9, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> You want a scary insect? Try the giant weta... an insect that grows up to 100mm (4") long and looks like it was built by the guy that designed "Alien".
> 
> Completely harmless, but looks scary as hell.



That's like some freaky combo of a ant, a grasshopper, and a roach o.....o



Ratte said:


> The antlers aren't broken.


I meant Eli's x3



Ornias said:


> What ever the hell Eli was. Even though it isn't real.
> 
> But, foxes, wolves, spides, and deer, freak me out.


Dryeena


----------



## Snack (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm  pretty scary, guys.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

Snack said:


> I'm  pretty scary, guys.



i have hep c :c


----------



## Snack (Oct 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i have hep c :c




We should form a support group.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

Snack said:


> We should form a support group.



*coughs up blood* sounds cool


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorillas *shudders*


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Let's face it, the animal kingdom is fucking awesome.  I'm sure many of you fuzzy, scaley, or feathery faced people would agree.  However, mother nature's housepets have a dark side; some animals are fucking CREEPY.  Not only might they be sharp, poisonous, or acidic, but sometimes they are just down right FREAKY looking.
> 
> I'm looking at you deep sea fish, spiders, and assorted bugs and eww things.
> 
> ...



That just creep-ed me out! Um, i think that bees are scary..cause there so fuzzy and noisy and sting you then you die!


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 9, 2009)

No... then they die. Lol. How about this?

http://www.montauk-monster.com/images/panama_monster.jpg

Whatever the hell is is (sloth?) That's crazy!


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> No... then they die. Lol. How about this?
> 
> http://www.montauk-monster.com/images/panama_monster.jpg
> 
> Whatever the hell is is (sloth?) That's crazy!



If thats a sloth i would have been shamed to be its mother.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 9, 2009)

- Asian Giant Hornet. These things fucking KILL people!
- Coconut Crab. They can break open coconuts with their claws. According to a special on different martial arts I saw once, a strong coconut is similar in toughness to the human skull.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 9, 2009)

I've heard of people dying because the coconut crab dropped em on  their heads. And I once heard of a man dying because an eagle dropped a turtle on his head...


----------



## Shino (Oct 9, 2009)

As far as the animal kingdom goes, most creepy crawly things bother the hell out of me because they're something I can't keep track of very well. Give me a lynx or a hare any day of the week...

As far as the furry kingdom goes: dragons scare the crap out of me... I don't like being crunchy and served with ketchup!!


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 9, 2009)

According to christianity, dragons are real... (not trying to start a religion war)


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 9, 2009)

Anything Deep sea.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 9, 2009)

ANYTHING WITH AN EXOSKELETON

AND REALLY FAT PEOPLE


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe the most threatening animal commonly encountered in my country (USA) is the deer.  They're large, they're constantly armed (with antlers), and people have the idea that they're peaceful, leaving them the perfect cover to trample and gore at will.  When I go running I check constantly for deer, because god only knows what they are threatened or not threatened by, and I don't want them to jab my kidneys.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 9, 2009)

Jellyfish.
Them fuckers are scary.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.craphound.com/images/w1kspidersquirrel.jpg

This is just freaky not really scary


----------



## Nargle (Oct 9, 2009)

Squirrels o.o

Squirrels and spiders are my biggest concerns as of right now. Yesterday I was harassed by not one, not two, but THREE SPIDERS. One actually was on my FINGER! Urrrr >.<


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Bees are little mobile stinging devices.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 10, 2009)

Jawless fish in general.

Creepy things.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 10, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> Bees are little mobile stinging devices.



I agree that bees look and sound terrifying, but I've never been stung, so I don't really have that much of a fear of them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 10, 2009)

ChemicalWolf said:


> I believe the most threatening animal commonly encountered in my country (USA) is the deer. They're large, they're constantly armed (with antlers), and people have the idea that they're peaceful, leaving them the perfect cover to trample and gore at will. When I go running I check constantly for deer, because god only knows what they are threatened or not threatened by, and I don't want them to jab my kidneys.


 
Oh man, I remember a short scary story I read as a kid called "Where the Deer are" (everyone try to find it!).

It's about a girl in a woodland town who is afraid of the deer everyone loves hunting. And she finds out that they are actually "wrong"-- they take children to make up for their own being shot and run over.
They're freaky the way she describes them, never making sound, with muddy brown eyes and they're all just the same generic deer with thin spindly legs...


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 10, 2009)

Hagfish are just nasty


----------

